# My first guiding gig. :)



## Wallijig (Oct 14, 2012)

I have taken many friends and friends of friends out, but tomorrow I have my first paid guiding gig tomorrow. Taking a father and daughter out from New York. See if I can get them on some eyes.
I did have other guy lined up for last week, while he was in town, on bye week, (A pro-football player from Detroit lions) but had family member pass and had to leave.
Hope I can give them a good time and fish will cooperate.


----------



## Sawdust Farmer (Oct 14, 2012)

Wallijig said:


> I have taken many friends and friends of friends out, but tomorrow I have my first paid guiding gig tomorrow. Taking a father and daughter out from New York. See if I can get them on some eyes.
> I did have other guy lined up for last week, while he was in town having on a bye week, (A profootball player from Detrioit) but had family member pass and had to leave.
> Hope I can give them a good time and fish will cooperate.



Congrats - Hope everyone has a good time!


----------



## HANGEYE (Oct 15, 2012)

Having looked at your other posts of fish you caught, It will be a very good day for your guests. Good luck, have fun and be safe.

Oh yah, we are going to need to see the pictures.


----------



## Wallijig (Oct 15, 2012)

Well we hit water around 2:30 til 7pm. Was a busy day We caught over 20 eyes, 5 pike, 3 crappie, few perch and drum. It was pretty breezy plus they both were beginner fishermen, so I was pretty busy did not have chance to take any pictures on water. They took some though. I cleaned fish and they went home with their 8 walleye limit and took crappie. Very happy.  

We did not get into any of the hawgs, but got some nice eater size fish. Seemed by end of trip I just had them fishing the way I was trying to show them, if they would have caught on earlier would have had better success. I did not tell them that though, but sure they knew it once they started catching fish more regularly.


----------



## Wallijig (Oct 15, 2012)

Was talking to buddy who guides he was on the money when he said "Lot different taking someone fishing, then it is teaching them to fish" Most of my buddies are experienced fishermen and sit up front in boat and do my thing and let them do theirs. This was lot different fishing indeed.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 16, 2012)

Glad to hear it went ok :beer:


----------



## HANGEYE (Oct 16, 2012)

I knew your landing net would get some use. Great job. =D>


----------



## shamoo (Oct 22, 2012)

Good job my friend =D>


----------



## Gramps50 (Oct 22, 2012)

Wallijig, sounds like you showed them a good time and they caught some fish too. Sounds like your off to a good start on your Guiding adventure.


----------

